# BEERS LAKE OR LAKE LIDA



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

Has anyone fished one of these lakes lately? If so hows the fishin there?


----------



## dawhip (Apr 13, 2007)

I'll be camping at Maplewood for the week of the 4th of July. I'll be able to give you a report then.

Dave


----------



## dawhip (Apr 13, 2007)

During the week I fished Beers twice, and Pickerel twice. Did well on the bass in both lakes. Plastic worms, and skitter pops were the best baits used.


----------

